# Need your help



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

I need to buy a lightweight o/u this fall
Any suggestions for a shotgun less than $1400
My thoughts are: franchi renaisance, Beretta 686 ($$), or browning citori


----------



## fishfarmer (Dec 30, 2004)

You may want to add these to your list of possibles. CZ, L.C. Smith, or Ruger. The 686 is hard to beat but nor sure if find one for that money, maybe a used one. Good Luck


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Weatherby Orion...very very nice


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

my friend has a berretta the seem like they would be better for upland


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The orion is a nice gun, but alittle heavy. I would go with the Franchi. If you can find a Alcione Titanium BUY IT! It is like 6.5 lbs, and has a mechanical trigger. Gold enlay, and silver. It is sweet.

It is like $1200.

Im not real familiar with there new line, the renaisance. Even though I am a huge fan browning, but I would stear clear of the Citori. Non mechanical trigger= possibility of misfire.


----------

